# Topics > Toys >  Flutterbye Fairies, toy, Spin Master Ltd., Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Spin Master Ltd.

youtube.com/FlutterbyeFairies

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairy How To 

 Published on Sep 3, 2013




> Learn how to fly your fairy!

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairies Commercial 

 Published on Sep 3, 2013




> Can you keep a secret fairies are real! Flutterbye Fairies are available now. Remember, the magic is in your hands!

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairies Butterfly Surprise Diary Commercial 

Published on Apr 1, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye - Light Up Fairy

 Published on Sep 11, 2014




> The newest addition to Flutterbye is the Light Up Fairy. If you thought the Flutterbye Fairies were magical before, just wait until you see the Light Up Fairy.

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye - Follow Me.. Episode 1 

 Published on Oct 7, 2014




> Follow Flutterbye as they dive into magical adventures.
> 
> Watch the first episode of the magical Flutterbye series.

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairies From Spin Master Review. A Fairy That Floats Over Your Hand??? 

Published on Aug 8, 2013




> Today we review an almost magical toy from Spin Master - Flutterbye Fairies. The Flutterbye Fairy floats above your hand. No complicated controls, simply press a button on the base and the Fairy takes off and hovers. Place your hand under the Flutterbye Fairy and see moves a little higher.
> 
> It is nice to see a flying toy that girls will love. The Flutterbye Fairy will retail for $34.99 and be in stores by August 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairies - How to fly your unicorn

Published on Nov 5, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Flutterbye Fairies: A Lesson in Durability

Published on Mar 3, 2016

----------

